# Prego picture



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

This is my Satin doe who is due to kindle today. Looking very pregnant


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Oh, wow! Wonder how many she's going to have


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

She had 4 last time but that was before I had her... she was super skinny. I just can't imagine her being thin because she is such an easy keeper for me. We got several rabbits out of a bad situation there.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

She had six! They are kind of ugly right now but they will get hair


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You will have to update pics when they are fluffy and cute.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I will


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Cute  I raise rabbits so, yeah...I call them lil suckers that  What's the color of the sire?


----------



## KristiStone (Apr 29, 2015)

Awww, congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you guys! The sire is also REW. Think I will probably have all REW kits.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

They are sooooo cute, their little ears oh my gosh just adorable!!!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

So I have considered raising rabbits. Do you sell them easily?


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I do sell them pretty easy but it depends on where you are and what kind you have to sell. Im in central Ar and I usually have meat rabbits and they sell very easy. Also a word of warning, I'm not trying to scare you off of rabbits because I love mine but rabbits, especially baby rabbits are notorious for dying suddenly and for no apparent reason. This sounds horrible but it is something you kind of get used to.


----------

